# Easter Dinner



## shsdawgs (Apr 25, 2011)

Prepared Easter Dinner for twelve.  Spare ribs, short ribs, pork shoulder ribs and a venison hind quarter.  I will brine the pork shoulder ribs next time.  They neede some sauce.  Spare ribs were fall off the bone tender.  Nobody left hungry.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 25, 2011)

All looks good! Glad to hear it was a hit!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks Great,  that is a full house for that smoker...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great!  Sorry I missed the dinner bell!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 26, 2011)

Sure you made enough?  That is one great looking smoke! Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2011)

Great job! I'm sure everyone appreciated your hard work!


----------

